# What Men Notice First About a Woman?



## Darla (Mar 18, 2010)

*What Men Notice First About a Woman*



*We ask real guys to dish on what attracts them to a gal they just met. The answers will definitely surprise you.*

*- Faye Brennan,  BettyConfidential.com*







Getting ready to go out at night would be a lot less time-consuming if we only knew what makes guys go weak in the knees when they first spot a girl. Do they look for nice smiles? Then weâ€™ll stock up on teeth whitening strips and throw on some deep red lipstick. Are they drawn to women with hot bodies? OK, in that case weâ€™ll just pick out a tighter dress or lower-cut top.

Somehow, we have a pretty good idea that itâ€™s not that simple. So in the interest of helping women everywhere, weâ€™ve taken matters into our own hands and asked relationship experts and regular guys: What do you notice first about a woman?

According to Dr. Paul Dobransky, a psychologist, relationship expert and author of _The Secret Psychology of How We Fall in Love_ (Plume), â€œIn the first five minutes of meeting someone, itâ€™s generally physical beauty that attracts men. Thatâ€™s actually the very first step of courtship for them.â€ As he explains, this doesnâ€™t mean all guys are after supermodel-type good looks. Instead, heâ€™s referring to the fact that every man has his own individual taste in women, physically. Bottom line: In those crucial first moments, â€œItâ€™s not about personality, intellect, career or any other crucial things that make up a relationship. At first, itâ€™s just sex appeal,â€ he says.

Jordan Murphy, host of VH1â€™s hit show, _Tool Academy_, agrees. â€œIf a man is at a bar and he's just met a woman,â€ he says, â€œhe'll notice her body â€” all of it, from head to toe. Weâ€™re visual beings and a pretty image gets our attention and gets us moving forward with the conversation. Men love what they see â€” the curves â€” but more importantly, they love the thought or fantasy of what's hidden."

 Read _How to Get a Guy to Hit on You_

So, what makes real men want to take a second look? The most popular answer might surprise you:

â€œThe first thing I notice about a woman is her face. If she isnâ€™t pretty, then I won't talk to her. But if she has a pretty face, I will start a conversation.â€ - Joey, 22

â€œI always notice a girlâ€™s style first. I check out how she carries herself, how she walks, and what kind of vibe I get from her.â€ - John, 23

â€œI notice her hair and feet, especially if sheâ€™s wearing open-toe sandals. How a womanâ€™s hair and feet look tells me how much she takes care of herself.â€ - Derrick, 39

"The girls that really get me have super-deep, super-pretty eyes. It's really not fair. All some girls have to do is give me the 'puppy dog' look, and it's game over." - Kevin, 23 "I always notice a girl's hair first, especially if it's long and shiny â€“ it hypnotizes me and I want to touch it." - Dan, 31

â€œHer face is the first thing that I see and that's the closest thing I can get to a first impression. When I look at her face, it's easy to become attracted to her eyes and lips, which will help her chances after our first meeting.â€ - JP, 28

â€œNatural, long, flowing hair always deserves a second look. It's the first thing you notice from far away, and it frames desirable features on her face. Hair color and length provide first impression clues into her personality. The only downfall to good hair is that, down the road, you have to wait for your girlfriend to finish doing it!â€ - Andy, 23

â€œA great body is important to me. I take care of my body and know the dedication and discipline it takes, so I can already tell the same thing about a girl if she has a nice body.â€ - Dan, 22

 Read _Is it OK to Have Sex on a First Date?_

â€œI look at her hair first, followed by her eyes. The body only really comes into play after that, and then only if she has remarkable attributes and is showing them off.â€ â€“ Joseph, 33

â€œI notice her hair first, and I tend to judge her habits based on that first impression. In my experience, women with healthy, stylish hair tend to have better overall health habits, and they also tend to take pride in themselves and their careers.â€ - Anthony, 33

Hair, hair, hair! Seriously, ladies, based on the responses we got, guys are all about healthy, luscious locks. Dr. Dobransky was as perplexed by this popular answer as we were, but he offered this explanation: â€œMaybe by appreciating her own hair, a woman smiles more, is happier, and is actually more feminine by virtue of feeling satisfied and appreciative of how she looks. That femininity radiates out and is very attractive to men.â€ As he puts it, â€œItâ€™s not just what you look like, but how you use your physical attributes.â€

And all this time, weâ€™ve been driving ourselves crazy trying to decide what to wear.

_Faye Brennan is an assistant editor at BettyConfidential._


----------



## Karren (Mar 18, 2010)

I notice their clothes!!


----------



## Darla (Mar 18, 2010)

my answer is noticing the hair first and then to see if they have a pretty face. the clothing would have to be something out of the ordinary to notice that first.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 18, 2010)

Honestly, I think men notice pointy nipples first.


----------



## Darla (Mar 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Honestly, I think men notice pointy nipples first. haha depends what they are wearing!


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 18, 2010)

Hair, really? Hmm....no wonder my partner doesn't want me to cut mine. I don't know....I still think they notice the body first, maybe the hair and then the face. My mom always tells me men notice my body first and then they stare at my face. So much for my hair...LOL!


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 18, 2010)

Boooooooooooobies. They become mesmerized...





(haha sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 18, 2010)

Listen, if a guy is a boob man - he ALWAYS notices the boobs first.

If he is "bottom" man, he always notices the bottom first.

See a pattern here...


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 18, 2010)

I seriously don't wanna be negative, but I believe 90% of what men notice first about a woman is her boobs and ass. Screw those men who don't want to admit it.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Mar 18, 2010)

I totally agree I honestly If I see a guy that i want to get his attention I'll do a slight hair toss lol &amp; it usually works Even if a guy isnt trying to hit on me I'll get compliments on my hair!!

When I met the father of my kids 5 years ago The very first thing he said to me was "Hi, wow I really like your hair"

I even get comments from guys I dont know telling me to Never cut my hair!!!


----------



## Darla (Mar 18, 2010)

You know there are exceptions to every rule, and rules are made to be broken and every other trite expressions I can think of.

In the case of what you notice as Carolyn says might be one thing or another, but i can guarantee you if a voluptuous woman shows up with a low cut top then that is the first thing any guy will see! and I am sure this woman knows that too which is why she dresses so provocatively. That can work against a woman sometimes, you attract the wrong kinds of men, and other men might see you as kind of trampy,, and oh forget it!! wear whatever you want!


----------



## Andi (Mar 18, 2010)

I think they do a quick scan (like 1 sec) over the entire body and face to see if the entire package is looking good, then they check at the body parts they are obsessed about (boobs or ass, or face if thatÂ´s what really stands out in the particular female) for a longer time


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 19, 2010)

I think what they notice first depends on the circumstances of the meeting. for example at a bar or club probably your behind and boobs.

but if you meet someone at work or school, odds are they are not trying to pick you up so they would most likely notice something like the way you dress, your hair or facial features first


----------



## bCreative (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks and her body.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 19, 2010)

I think what a guy notices first really depends on the guy's tastes as well as the girl's attributes, to be honest.

For example, I've been complimented on my eyes first thing by some guys. But there was one guy that I knew for two years before he stopped mid-sentence to say "Hey, you have blue eyes!" lol. I really don't want to know what he was looking at for the two years before that...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 21, 2010)

Well the guys I know have body parts, heights and physiques they pay attention to. Then they go for face.


----------



## Karren (Mar 21, 2010)

Lately the first thing I've been looking at are womens purses followed by shoes. But then again I'm not typical!


----------



## Eyebrights (Mar 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ingrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I seriously don't wanna be negative, but I believe 90% of what men notice first about a woman is her boobs and ass. Screw those men who don't want to admit it. I agree.


----------

